# Pride has been purchased!!



## thaistyle (May 19, 2007)

What does everyone think about Zuffa, LLC, the owners of the UFC, buying the Pride Fighting organization?


----------



## Gotkenpo (May 19, 2007)

thaistyle said:


> What does everyone think about Zuffa, LLC, the owners of the UFC, buying the Pride Fighting organization?


I think it might be the catalyst for setting up some really good fights between the fighters of the two top MMA organizations....


----------



## EternalSpringtime (May 19, 2007)

Fedor vs Tim, I am looking forward to that.


----------



## thaistyle (May 20, 2007)

I think it could be good in terms of possible fights but I think financially it could hurt the fighters.  Some fighters left the UFC because they weren't paid good and Pride was known for paying well.  But this may be the reason for Pride having money troubles and selling.  Maybe the Chuck Liddel and Wanderlei Silva fight might finally happen.


----------

